# Help me find M2 Racer



## super v (Jan 30, 2005)

I know they are no longer in business. However, I am desperately looking for a M2 saddle. Does anyone know where I can find any M2 product


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

The saddles? Good luck! You could register at the weight weenies website (weightweenies.starbike.com) and post what you're looking for under the WANTED section or you could go to fairwheelbikes.com and peruse the saddles currently available.

Otherwise, its gonna be a tough and very expensive proposition.

good luck!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Had one broke one. The early versions were very light, and uncomfortable to me. Mine came in at 42 grams and I broke it. M2 replaced it and its replacement was 56 grams. I've found much better comfort on an AX Lightness Sprint.


----------



## nliang (Feb 5, 2005)

I bought my MR2 saddle and seatpost on Ebay about a year ago and I have been afraid to use them because they look just too flimpsy. The saddle and seatpost weight 58g and 83g, respectively. Finally I took my first ride on them in the past weekend, only after riding for about 4 miles, the clamps in the seatpost has broken one of the carbon railing in the saddle. My weight is only about 162 lb.

I used some epoxy to reconnect the broken railing and apply epoxy to all supporting points hopefully to make it stronger, the saddle now weight 62 gram and I will give it a try this weekend. This time, I will be using a Thomson Masterpiece seatpost becasue it has a much wider clamp surface to support the railing.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

nliang said:


> I bought my MR2 saddle and seatpost on Ebay about a year ago and I have been afraid to use them because they look just too flimpsy. The saddle and seatpost weight 58g and 83g, respectively. Finally I took my first ride on them in the past weekend, only after riding for about 4 miles, the clamps in the seatpost has broken one of the carbon railing in the saddle. My weight is only about 162 lb.
> 
> I used some epoxy to reconnect the broken railing and apply epoxy to all supporting points hopefully to make it stronger, the saddle now weight 62 gram and I will give it a try this weekend. This time, I will be using a Thomson Masterpiece seatpost becasue it has a much wider clamp surface to support the railing.


And you wonder why M2Racer went under .

Nothing but broken stuff left and right and recalls. Only their QR's and pedals have a following. I personally hated the pedals.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

*Qr*



DIRT BOY said:


> And you wonder why M2Racer went under .
> 
> Nothing but broken stuff left and right and recalls. Only their QR's and pedals have a following. I personally hated the pedals.


Apparently the quick releases wear out the aluminum cam real fast if you take out your wheels frequently. I am glad i can transport my bike with wheels attached, and I really avoid taking the wheels out. But they hold the wheels, 36 g for the set, that's impressive.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I have an M2 Saddle that I'll part with that has a couple hundered miles on it.

FWIW, I have another M2 saddle that has over 10,000 miles on it and I have never had an issue with it, nor anything else I bought from them. I have 3 sets of the bottle cages and they have between 5,000 and 20,000 miles on them and no problems. My 3 odd sets of QRs are running strong too, but I don't take my wheels out often so take it for what its worth. Maybe I'm lucky. Super V (or anyone else for that matter) If you want my "unused" saddle send me a PM.

Like Dirtboy, I tried the pedals and they suck big time but pedals are a pretty touchy subject among cyclist as it is. None-the-less they suck.

Starnut


----------



## corratecbike (Mar 24, 2009)

*M2 Racer skewers*

Hey, if anybody is interested, I have some 28grs titanium skewers from M2racer. 
I have them in their original packages.
If someone is interested send me a mail at [email protected]
I have some pictures of the products that I can email you.


----------



## BotiCandeleda (Sep 7, 2009)

super v said:


> I know they are no longer in business. However, I am desperately looking for a M2 saddle. Does anyone know where I can find any M2 product


Hola!, Yo tengo un M2Racer Saddle nuevo, que tal vez te interese: 
Fabricado en California por el gurú del compuesto de Dan Gurney, de 25 años de experiencia en trabajos de composición al más alto nivel en el mundo del motor. Desafortunadamente m2racer cerro sus puertas ante los problemas de una producción muy cara y lenta que no todo el mundo supo Apreciar. 
Hoy en día Escasos muy Son los productos en buen estado de conservación y mas los nuevos como estos. 
El sillín m2racer Y fue continua Siendo el mas ligero Comercializado, carcasa fina y flexible que A la vez es resistente gracias a su método de construcción Elaborado a mano con epoxi y aeroespacial laminado en molde de alta presión, posteriormente curado es un Distintas Temperaturas. 
Los Railes de carbono Tienen una forma elíptica que Aumenta su rigidez y SE PUEDE colocar en tijas, estándar Railes párr. Su peso es de 44gr en mi bascula, es la mitad de muchos sillines ligeros como ax-lightness y se le acercan los exclusivos nordischer-rahmenbau alemanes

Soy un vendedor fiable, puedes consultar mi firma de votos en eBay










Precio: 350 €


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Those saddles just look like they hurt to sit on. Not because they're all carbon, I ride an all carbon saddle- the design just looks painful.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Trust me...you DON"T NEED M2 Racer. They went bust for a good reason.

Also Avoid: 

-Tune Speedneedle aka, Franken-saddle
-AX Lightness aka, ass hatchet
-MOST Lightweight aka, most liable

I'm perfectly happy with my seven-year old Selle Italia SLR...YMMV


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Zachariah said:


> Trust me...you DON"T NEED M2 Racer. They went bust for a good reason.
> 
> Also Avoid:
> 
> ...



wrong forum


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Zachariah said:


> Trust me...you DON"T NEED M2 Racer. They went bust for a good reason.
> 
> Also Avoid:
> 
> ...


12000miles + on my speedneedle. I love it


----------



## quiksilver_199 (Oct 10, 2006)

Zachariah said:


> Trust me...you DON"T NEED M2 Racer. They went bust for a good reason.
> 
> Also Avoid:
> 
> ...


:idea: Do you even know what you're talking about? I had an Ax Lightness Phoenix and it was the most comfortable saddle I've ever ridden


----------

